# As a 22mph average cyclist just commuting with very little effort, I admit..



## inuke (27 Apr 2019)

These forums are trash for me.
All of you are literally shoot compared to me.


----------



## screenman (27 Apr 2019)

Why so slow, in the seventies we were all averaging 25mph, you got to get up in them thirties to be worth mentioning.


----------



## Rocky (27 Apr 2019)

Only 22mph.....your brakes must be binding. You need to get sorted young man and pull your finger out. I’ll not read another post from you till your average speed is at least 28mph.


----------



## Globalti (27 Apr 2019)

You realise this forum is for regular bikes, not E bikes?


----------



## mudsticks (27 Apr 2019)

#casuallymentionsthattheyarebetterthanyou


----------



## rogerzilla (27 Apr 2019)

22mph? I'd be out of the shower and on my second cup of tea by the time you got to work


----------



## Slick (27 Apr 2019)

Don't be too despondent. I'm sure if you keep at it, you will soon be as good as us.

Is your commute uphill in both directions?


----------



## Milkfloat (27 Apr 2019)

@blazed was better than you.


----------



## Rocky (27 Apr 2019)

By the way @inuke, I don't know how old you are....but there are people on here like @derrick who regularly average 25mph on his club rides......and he'll be 93 next birthday.


----------



## Slick (27 Apr 2019)

Surly Bruce said:


> By the way @inuke, I don't know how old you are....but there are people on here like @derrick who regularly average 25mph on his club rides......and he'll be 93 next birthday.


----------



## Slick (27 Apr 2019)

Not much posting for the OP until well after lunch.


----------



## Sharky (27 Apr 2019)

Good improvement from
"My average speed is 19.88 mph comunting (this is without sweating at all btw)"

What's your top speed now?
"My top speed is 68mph on a stretch downhill of my daily comuniting (with traffic) I could go faster without traffic."

Has your spelling improved much?


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Apr 2019)

Milkfloat said:


> @blazed was better than you.


....and @pony


----------



## Fab Foodie (27 Apr 2019)

inuke said:


> These forums are trash for me.
> All of you are literally shoot compared to me.


To be fair, these forums are trash to all of us. It’s just how we like them...


----------



## Markymark (27 Apr 2019)

Is that so you’re back in time to put on your party dress and watch cbbc before it switches off? Hopefully you’re not too tired as mummy will get so cross if you drop alphabetty spaghetti on your Elsa doll.


----------



## PeteXXX (27 Apr 2019)

I s'pose you could improve on that average if you weren't on the fixie....


----------



## CXRAndy (27 Apr 2019)

@inuke

You posted something similar before about these commute speeds and were found out by previous posts. Post a strava link with cadence, heart rate and hopefully power figures so we can verify your bullshit

68mph 
68Kmh = 42mph plausible. Infact 22kph would be a sensible 13.75mph


----------



## cyberknight (27 Apr 2019)

2 spoke magnets do wonders for your stats .


----------



## rogerzilla (27 Apr 2019)

cyberknight said:


> 2 spoke magnets do wonders for your stats .


As does entering your wheel circumference into the computer as 9999mm.


----------



## Spiderweb (27 Apr 2019)

@inuke boasting and ‘bigging’ yourself up as you always do is usually a sign of small man bits!


----------



## vickster (27 Apr 2019)

Spiderweb said:


> @inuke boasting and ‘bigging’ yourself up as you always do is usually a sign of small man bits!




The recreational drugs he's clearly taking potentially won't be helping on that score either


----------



## snorri (27 Apr 2019)

inuke said:


> These forums are trash for me.
> All of you are literally shoot compared to me.


Your average speed is of little consequence. Look at your average monthly posting rate on CC, errrrrrr.....three


----------



## rogerzilla (27 Apr 2019)

He's too busy driving the car with Strava turned on.


----------



## Racing roadkill (27 Apr 2019)

Half term is nearly over.


----------



## cyberknight (27 Apr 2019)

Spiderweb said:


> @inuke boasting and ‘bigging’ yourself up as you always do is usually a sign of small man bits!


I thought that was driving a man part replacement mobile 

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2rNjzSga6yE


----------



## steveindenmark (27 Apr 2019)

American.... had to mention shooting.


----------



## derrick (27 Apr 2019)

Surly Bruce said:


> By the way @inuke, I don't know how old you are....but there are people on here like @derrick who regularly average 25mph on his club rides......and he'll be 93 next birthday.


Can you show me these 25mph rides. There you go getting it wrong again.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (27 Apr 2019)

Rookie numbers


----------



## Rocky (27 Apr 2019)

derrick said:


> Can you show me these 25mph rides. There you go getting it wrong again.


It's that eBike you've been riding, I reckon........we all know what the E in Derrick stands for.


----------



## Tiger10 (27 Apr 2019)

How many millimetres is this average speed over.


----------



## bladderhead (27 Apr 2019)

22mph? Piss-poor. I guess the lorry you were holding on to was slowed down by traffic.


----------



## classic33 (27 Apr 2019)

Have you tried a 229 gear, may improve the speed.


----------



## cyberknight (27 Apr 2019)

derrick said:


> Can you show me these 25mph rides. There you go getting it wrong again.


i do know of a rider who can do this formerly of CC, with the strava to prove it , forgive our doubts i thought it was you


----------



## derrick (27 Apr 2019)

Surly Bruce said:


> It's that eBike you've been riding, I reckon........we all know what the E in Derrick stands for.


E bik


cyberknight said:


> i do know of a rider who can do this formerly of CC, with the strava to prove it , forgive our doubts i thought it was you


I wish.


----------



## Racing roadkill (27 Apr 2019)

If you are doing 22mph at 90 Watts, you must be cycling whilst free fall parachuting.


----------



## fossyant (27 Apr 2019)




----------



## SkipdiverJohn (27 Apr 2019)

Racing roadkill said:


> If you are doing 22mph at 90 Watts, you must be cycling whilst free fall parachuting.



@Racing roadkill , as a matter of interest, any idea of what sort of ball-park wattage would be needed to propel a rider and flat-bar bike on road tyres, at a steady 14 mph with a combined rider & bike weight of 16 stone or 102 kg?


----------



## roubaixtuesday (27 Apr 2019)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> @Racing roadkill , as a matter of interest, any idea of what sort of ball-park wattage would be needed to propel a rider and flat-bar bike on road tyres, at a steady 14 mph with a combined rider & bike weight of 16 stone or 102 kg?



About 80 watts according to this calculator. 

https://www.gribble.org/cycling/pow...=0.076537&ep_g=0&ep_headwind=0&p2v=200&v2p=22


----------



## Racing roadkill (27 Apr 2019)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> @Racing roadkill , as a matter of interest, any idea of what sort of ball-park wattage would be needed to propel a rider and flat-bar bike on road tyres, at a steady 14 mph with a combined rider & bike weight of 16 stone or 102 kg?


at that weight you’d probably need a 180-200 Watt average I’d think, if it was a flat route and there was no wind.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (27 Apr 2019)

Racing roadkill said:


> at that weight you’d probably need a 180-200 Watt average I’d think, if it was a flat route and there was no wind.



That probably explains why I'm not a very fast rider then!


----------



## Blue Hills (27 Apr 2019)

inuke said:


> These forums are trash for me.
> All of you are literally shoot compared to me.


A grand total of 11 posts i see including this and associated posts.

Can't you find somewhere else on the net to shake your thing?


----------



## cyberknight (27 Apr 2019)

Racing roadkill said:


> at that weight you’d probably need a 180-200 Watt average I’d think, if it was a flat route and there was no wind.


i know strava is way out but as a guesstimate it gave me 170 watt avg 18.3avg 64 miles , im 69 kg and the bikes 8.5 kg


----------



## Pumpkin the robot (27 Apr 2019)

I found the strava estimation to be about 50 watts down when I fitted a power meter.


----------



## srw (27 Apr 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> A grand total of 11 posts i see including this and associated posts.


At least under this user name.


----------



## derrick (27 Apr 2019)

Surly Bruce said:


> It's that eBike you've been riding, I reckon........we all know what the E in Derrick stands for.


Am only 67. When i get old the E bike will be a must have. But at the moment i will stick with the Cervelo.


----------



## fossyant (27 Apr 2019)

derrick said:


> Am only 67. When i get old the E bike will be a must have. But at the moment i will stick with the Cervelo.



Wash your mouth out talking about e-bikes.


----------



## Smokin Joe (27 Apr 2019)

Us lesser mortals can only look up to people like inuke, a God amongst us. We can only read, envy and learn.


----------



## derrick (27 Apr 2019)

fossyant said:


> Wash your mouth out talking about e-bikes.


The E bike should be something to look forward to in our later years, I am looking at one in about 10 years time, That would bring me to 77, sounds about right to me. If i can go on longer without one i will. inuke will proberbly go into his 100th before he needs one, He is my inspiration.


----------



## Kempstonian (27 Apr 2019)

"As a 22mph average cyclist just commuting with very little effort"

I don't know you pal, but thanks for the laugh!


----------



## rogerzilla (27 Apr 2019)

Actually, the OP lives at the top of a big hill and works at the bottom of the same hill.


----------



## derrick (27 Apr 2019)

rogerzilla said:


> Actually, the OP lives In* cloud cuckoo land.* and works at the bottom of the same hill.



I sorted that for you.


----------



## Sharky (27 Apr 2019)

derrick said:


> Am only 67. When i get old the E bike will be a must have. But at the moment i will stick with the Cervelo.


Am only 69. When i get old, a Cervelo will be a must have. But at the moment will stick with the fixed ( for TT's).

PS wish I could still average 22mph for a 10


----------



## Kempstonian (27 Apr 2019)

Sharky said:


> Am only 69. When i get old, a Cervelo will be a must have. But at the moment will stick with the fixed ( for TT's).
> 
> PS wish I could still average 22mph for a 10


Get a Honda 50 like the OP has...


----------



## derrick (27 Apr 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> Get a Honda 50 like the OP has...


Dont fanny around with mopeds. Get a proper bike.


----------



## Kempstonian (27 Apr 2019)

You couldn't average 22 mph on that. I doubt if it would even go that slow.


----------



## vickster (27 Apr 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> You couldn't average 22 mph on that. I doubt if it would even go that slow.


And it’s probably a pain to get on and off every 10 minutes at the local takeaway if you’re a Deliveroo boy like the OP


----------



## Dave 123 (28 Apr 2019)

@inuke my 4rse!

It’s just Regulator back with a new name, winding people up!


----------



## Blue Hills (28 Apr 2019)

srw said:


> At least under this user name.


?
you implying they have several cchat identities?


----------



## flake99please (28 Apr 2019)

I wonder how fast the average will be once the stabilisers are removed?


----------



## Globalti (28 Apr 2019)

The OP must be having a good laugh at our expense having successfully wound us all up!


----------



## Rocky (28 Apr 2019)

Globalti said:


> The OP must be having a good laugh at our expense having successfully wound us all up!


I don’t think we were wound up. I think we all recognised the post for what it was and had a good laugh about it.


----------



## Levo-Lon (28 Apr 2019)

Racing roadkill said:


> at that weight you’d probably need a 180-200 Watt average I’d think, if it was a flat route and there was no wind.



I'd expect plenty of wind at that weight...


----------



## Sharky (28 Apr 2019)

Globalti said:


> The OP must be having a good laugh at our expense having successfully wound us all up!


Don't think he has been back since he started this thread. Last seen four minutes after posting.
He'll probably post a reply after he has done a couple of laps of the marathon course later this morning.


----------



## Levo-Lon (28 Apr 2019)

Wind up @Globalti??

The OP probably cheats at golf and everything else.. Some funny replies


----------



## mustang1 (28 Apr 2019)

He's on a new brand of epo that takes him to such giddy height of speed while drafting a guy on a MTB.


----------



## Sharky (28 Apr 2019)

Funny thing is though, that even though we are all scoffing at his claim to 22mph, should he repeat this in a pukka time trial, he wouldn't even finish in the top half of any 10 or 25. Top riders are approaching 30mph and good club riders easily beat 25mph and OAP's like myself can still better 20mph.

Still room for improvement - can do better.


----------



## screenman (28 Apr 2019)

Maybe he is 95 years old and still working carrying bricks or something like, that may explain the slow speeds.


----------



## Kempstonian (28 Apr 2019)

Maybe his 'commute' distance is only half a mile.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (28 Apr 2019)

Sharky said:


> Funny thing is though, that even though we are all scoffing at his claim to 22mph, should he repeat this in a pukka time trial, he wouldn't even finish in the top half of any 10 or 25. Top riders are approaching 30mph and good club riders easily beat 25mph and OAP's like myself can still better 20mph..



He's on a wind-up mission and he's full of shite. End of.
I bet even top riders wouldn't be able to average 22 mph over a commute unless they were breaking the law by jumping lights and ignoring road signs and right of way at junctions. There's a vast difference between riding on a clear, free-flowing route and having to deal with other road users and traffic signals. My average speed during urban utility rides almost always falls somewhere between 10.5 and 11.5 mph, depending if I'm riding a skip-salvage MTB on knobblys or my Pioneer hack on general purpose tyres.


----------



## Blue Hills (28 Apr 2019)

Agree - failure to appreciate how average speeds work on a bike is a sure sign of a novice - mostly the person is just naive/inexperienced - in this case clearly a twat.


----------



## screenman (28 Apr 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> Agree - failure to appreciate how average speeds work on a bike is a sure sign of a novice - mostly the person is just naive/inexperienced - in this case clearly a twat.



Maybe his speedo has auto stop and he is only counting his moving time.


----------



## vickster (28 Apr 2019)

screenman said:


> Maybe his speedo has auto stop and he is only counting his moving time.


Which is normal when looking at average speed no, especially if traffic (the OP is in North London somewhere iirc)


----------



## Blue Hills (28 Apr 2019)

Idly wondering how you had formed an idea about where they are, i just realised that this is the semi literate bike washing bod. Enough said.


----------



## Slick (28 Apr 2019)

Counting moving time is certainly normal for me. The overwhelming dissatisfaction the first time a new device showed my actual average time was too much to stand.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (28 Apr 2019)

What happened, did you steal your grand fathers legs?


----------



## derrick (28 Apr 2019)

A friend of mine did this today, https://www.strava.com/activities/2325069742


----------



## StuAff (28 Apr 2019)

derrick said:


> A friend of mine did this today, https://www.strava.com/activities/2325069742


For the benefit of those not on Strava, the lady rode her first 50 mile TT. 2:17 elapsed, 50.07 miles, average speed of 22.1 mph & 182W average power. Most impressive, well done to her!
An old riding bud of mine, who races a bit himself, went out this morning. 17.3 miles in 46 minutes elapsed. But then, unlike the OP, he doesn't have to cope with the weight and drag of a big head and a chip on his shoulder.....


----------



## Pale Rider (28 Apr 2019)

StuAff said:


> For the benefit of those not on Strava, the lady rode her first 50 mile TT. 2:17 elapsed, 50.07 miles, average speed of 22.1 mph & 182W average power. Most impressive, well done to her...



Good going, although as alluded to earlier I wonder how anyone could keep up 22mph on a bike on 50 miles of open roads without crashing.

I suppose there may have been marshals.


----------



## Sharky (28 Apr 2019)

Pale Rider said:


> Good going, although as alluded to earlier I wonder how anyone could keep up 22mph on a bike on 50 miles of open roads without crashing.
> 
> I suppose there may have been marshals.


Most open events start very early (6am not unusual) before most humans are even awake and very little traffic about.


----------



## Globalti (28 Apr 2019)

That's a hell of an achievement. I can TT a hilly windy triangular 10 mile course in 29 minutes 20, so just over 20 mph. I certainly couldn't keep that pace up for 20 miles let alone 50. I wonder how much difference a TT bike and kit would make over my bog standard road bike.


----------



## Smokin Joe (28 Apr 2019)

Globalti said:


> That's a hell of an achievement. I can TT a hilly windy triangular 10 mile course in 29 minutes 20, so just over 20 mph. I certainly couldn't keep that pace up for 20 miles let alone 50. I wonder how much difference a TT bike and kit would make over my bog standard road bike.


Not as much as some serious training.


----------



## raleighnut (28 Apr 2019)

fossyant said:


> Wash your mouth out talking about e-bikes.


Oi some of us need the help.


----------



## rogerzilla (28 Apr 2019)

I just did a rough calculation and my fastest commute is just over 17mph door to door. That takes in a reasonable hill, traffic lights including a toucan crossing, several roundabouts and a bit of psyclepath. Cruising speed possibly 20mph on a good day but overall speed nowhere near that.


----------



## Rocky (28 Apr 2019)

rogerzilla said:


> I just did a rough calculation and my fastest commute is just over 17mph door to door. That takes in a reasonable hill, traffic lights including a toucan crossing, several roundabouts and a bit of psyclepath. Cruising speed possibly 20mph on a good day but overall speed nowhere near that.


Not in @inuke ‘s league, I’m afraid. You are going to have to try harder


----------



## vickster (28 Apr 2019)

Blue Hills said:


> Idly wondering how you had formed an idea about where they are, i just realised that this is the semi literate bike washing bod. Enough said.


Because he previously posted a strava track which showed the A10 somewhere in the wilds of North London. Can’t recall if was the bike washing nonsense thread


----------



## bladderhead (28 Apr 2019)

He does not need to wash his bike. The airflow is so fast it blasts all the dirt off.


----------



## HLaB (28 Apr 2019)

Globalti said:


> That's a hell of an achievement. I can TT a hilly windy triangular 10 mile course in 29 minutes 20, so just over 20 mph. I certainly couldn't keep that pace up for 20 miles let alone 50. I wonder how much difference a TT bike and kit would make over my bog standard road bike.


Training has intervened and is probably a bigger factor but on our local 10 I was just under 27.5mins with my road bike, got that down to around 27mins with clip ons. Then just over 26mins with some mods to the road bike frame (disc wheel cover, forward facing seatpost, TT bars). Then with a TT bike and helmet etc my course pb 24mins 46s. Its a hard course, our local pro cant beat 20mins on it (he has on every other 10 he's raced) and my absolute PB on a faster course is 23mins 57s, the aero stuff will probably be worth more on such a course as my power was down. The winners will do 19 minutes (circa 31.5mph) on that course


----------



## si_c (28 Apr 2019)

My fastest 10mph is just under 22mph moving average on a flat commute - with a fair tailwind and I got a tow from a truck for a while - I averaged about 320w for the run, so it is possible, but certainly wasn't a regular occurence - traffic lights and junctions will see to that in short order. My average both way commute speed was around 18mph.

And I know that there are a lot of riders who are a lot quicker than me - so whilst I'm sceptical that the OP is serious I'm not scoffing. As for @derrick's friend - that's a proper good effort and nicely done - certainly I couldn't do it.


----------



## derrick (28 Apr 2019)

si_c said:


> My fastest 10mph is just under 22mph moving average on a flat commute - with a fair tailwind and I got a tow from a truck for a while - I averaged about 320w for the run, so it is possible, but certainly wasn't a regular occurence - traffic lights and junctions will see to that in short order. My average both way commute speed was around 18mph.
> 
> . *As for @derrick's friend - that's a proper good effort and nicely done - certainly I couldn't do it.*



There was a time i could stay with her on a flatish route, But she was a bit slower back then, She trains 6 days a week. Running swimming and riding.


----------



## Globalti (29 Apr 2019)

HLaB said:


> Training has intervened and is probably a bigger factor but on our local 10 I was just under 27.5mins with my road bike, got that down to around 27mins with clip ons. Then just over 26mins with some mods to the road bike frame (disc wheel cover, forward facing seatpost, TT bars). Then with a TT bike and helmet etc my course pb 24mins 46s. Its a hard course, our local pro cant beat 20mins on it (he has on every other 10 he's raced) and my absolute PB on a faster course is 23mins 57s, the aero stuff will probably be worth more on such a course as my power was down. The winners will do 19 minutes (circa 31.5mph) on that course



Out of interest, what makes you local 10 a "hard" course? Is it hilly?


----------



## Sharky (29 Apr 2019)

Globalti said:


> Out of interest, what makes you local 10 a "hard" course? Is it hilly?


Generally a hard course is indeed a hilly course. One where you keep having to change gear. Every time you climb, you lose time and never get it fully back on the descents.
Road surfaces also make a difference.

A hard/float morning is usually a factor of weather and wind or lack of it.
Then you have course design which can have a "gift" start or finish - one where there is a descent in one direction only.
And what I call "Honest" courses, where the start and finish are almost opposite each other so hills and wind are average out over the course.

Down here, the "Q" courses are all hard courses and the "E" courses are all fast.


----------



## Globalti (29 Apr 2019)

Yes, headwinds and hills.... you never get back what you lost.

What do you mean by Q and E courses? Sorry, I'm not a TT expert.


----------



## Smokin Joe (29 Apr 2019)

Globalti said:


> Yes, headwinds and hills.... you never get back what you lost.
> 
> What do you mean by Q and E courses? Sorry, I'm not a TT expert.


All time trial courses are numbered. The letter denotes the district where the course is, E is London East for example.


----------



## Sharky (29 Apr 2019)

All


Globalti said:


> Yes, headwinds and hills.... you never get back what you lost.
> 
> What do you mean by Q and E courses? Sorry, I'm not a TT expert.


All tt courses are given a prefix and a number. The prefix represents the district. Q is kent and E is essex.

There should be a list of all courses on the cycling time trials web site.

Cheers keith

Ps all originates from the days when racing on the highway was frowned on and cyclists used special codes to indicate where the course was. You had to wear all black so as you didnt stand out.
A bit before my time, but was in the days my dad rode.


----------



## davidphilips (29 Apr 2019)

This is a copy of bit of a sat morning club run (i got dropped, guess why?) the speed of these guys every time they go out is something else and they keep it up for about 60 miles.

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5rjUk5tD7BQ&feature=youtu.be&fbclid=IwAR28u63v9akp-A9X7k9Tv79aJcM6gaVHSxKJ_-dGFTeXpr3lP_jdpUF4D2s


----------



## Milkfloat (29 Apr 2019)

davidphilips said:


> This is a copy of bit of a sat morning club run (i got dropped, guess why?) the speed of these guys every time they go out is something else and they keep it up for about 60 miles.
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5rjUk5tD7BQ&feature=youtu.be&fbclid=IwAR28u63v9akp-A9X7k9Tv79aJcM6gaVHSxKJ_-dGFTeXpr3lP_jdpUF4D2s




Is that with a real power meter or something calculated by software?


----------



## davidphilips (29 Apr 2019)

Milkfloat said:


> Is that with a real power meter or something calculated by software?



Far as i know its with a power meter the guy on the bike told me (hes an ex sprinter) his max power can be over 1800 watts?


----------



## Milkfloat (29 Apr 2019)

davidphilips said:


> Far as i know its with a power meter the guy on the bike told me (hes an ex sprinter) his max power can be over 1800 watts?



Thanks, the reason I was asking is that the readings looked a little weird and at times too high for what seemed to be fairly flat terrain in a group, maybe there is also some smoothing going on.


----------



## CXRAndy (29 Apr 2019)

The stats were slightly out with sync to the video. but you could see the numbers were spot on for a very lively club run. 

My local TT course is rolling hills with 390ft of climbing, Our fastest guys cant beat 20mins. 
The course record was recently set by some fella called Adam Duggleby with a long 19 mins
Its a rough surface with surface chipping and littered with cracks and small potholes. It does require a bit of attention not to puncture


----------



## Smokin Joe (29 Apr 2019)

davidphilips said:


> This is a copy of bit of a sat morning club run (i got dropped, guess why?) the speed of these guys every time they go out is something else and they keep it up for about 60 miles.
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5rjUk5tD7BQ&feature=youtu.be&fbclid=IwAR28u63v9akp-A9X7k9Tv79aJcM6gaVHSxKJ_-dGFTeXpr3lP_jdpUF4D2s



Nice to see a group who know how to ride together. Unfortunately, it is a rarity these days.


----------



## Foghat (29 Apr 2019)

Smokin Joe said:


> Nice to see a group who know how to ride together. Unfortunately, it is a rarity these days.



Although the rider just in front of the camera bike for the first 1'10" of the clip (and I guess a lot more of the ride besides) had his hands in the centre of the bars......while the group was riding in fairly close formation at 20-25mph on a winding narrowish road (hedges limiting field of view) with plenty of opportunities to encounter potential hazards requiring emergency braking. Hands on the levers or drops in such circumstances, please!


----------



## rogerzilla (29 Apr 2019)

The local club run winds up to 29mph on the flat. If you lose the slipstream, you won't see them again that day. It's no fun.


----------



## screenman (29 Apr 2019)

rogerzilla said:


> The local club run winds up to 29mph on the flat. If you lose the slipstream, you won't see them again that day. It's no fun.



No fun if you lose them, but lots if you finish with them.


----------



## CXRAndy (29 Apr 2019)

rogerzilla said:


> The local club run winds up to 29mph on the flat. If you lose the slipstream, you won't see them again that day. It's no fun.



The only time ive experience of rapid group speeds was in the Tour of Cambridge, where the first 40 miles I managed to hang onto fast groups to average 24mph, from then on my average dropped away to 21mph for the whole event


----------



## HLaB (29 Apr 2019)

Globalti said:


> Out of interest, what makes you local 10 a "hard" course? Is it hilly?


Yip, its a sporting course rather a drag strip. The finishing hill is particularly time consuming, after a short sharp hill there's a long drag of 2 miles to the finish. Ive been 25mph+ up till then and by the time I get up it the average has dropped to 23mph.


----------



## Ice2911 (29 Apr 2019)

CXRAndy said:


> The only time ive experience of rapid group speeds was in the Tour of Cambridge, where the first 40 miles I managed to hang onto fast groups to average 24mph, from then on my average dropped away to 21mph for the whole event


I'm riding in this very soon. I want to try and get under 5 hours if possible. 5 hours 12 my best so far. I'm hoping closed roads will help. Are there groups riding at different speeds? If I started off averaging 24 pretty sure I'd blow up before the end.


----------



## Sharky (30 Apr 2019)

Fab Foodie said:


> ....and @pony


Think he is pony


----------



## Fab Foodie (30 Apr 2019)

Sharky said:


> Think he is pony


I do hope so....


----------



## Sharky (30 Apr 2019)

Fab Foodie said:


> I do hope so....



I was typing with a cockney accent


----------



## Fab Foodie (30 Apr 2019)

Sharky said:


> I was typing with a cockney accent


Ahhhh....


----------



## Ming the Merciless (30 Apr 2019)

Whilst reading my newspaper and eating an apple pedalling at 26mph I passed a cyclist who looked like they were cycling in treacle, wonder if it was @inuke ?


----------



## Whorty (30 Apr 2019)

Ice2911 said:


> I'm riding in this very soon. I want to try and get under 5 hours if possible. 5 hours 12 my best so far. I'm hoping closed roads will help. Are there groups riding at different speeds? If I started off averaging 24 pretty sure I'd blow up before the end.


There are a group of us from CycleChat doing the Tour of Cambridgeshire this year. Some of us faster/slower than others. The faster guys will be looking to stick together and post a quick time. Why not pop over to this thread (https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/turbo-club-meet-ups-events.224176/page-266), introduce yourself and see if you can meet us on the day?


----------



## Whorty (30 Apr 2019)

inuke said:


> These forums are trash for me.
> All of you are literally shoot compared to me.


Yeah, you tell it like it is ... go get em tiger


----------

